# nail polish



## wvpumpkin (May 3, 2005)

what is the fastest drying nail polishes, that I can get at target or walmart. I am so inpatient, I always end up smudging them.


----------



## Liz (May 3, 2005)

i'm not sure. i know there are like 60 second drying ones. but who knows if those reall work, ya know. i usually get nail polishes based on the colors, and they're usually not the fast drying ones.


----------



## Lealabell (May 3, 2005)

I keep hearing good things about the Rimmel quick drying one, but I'm not sure you can get it inthe stores you were talking about. Rimmel's pretty ubiquitous in the UK but I'm not sure how readily available it is to you guys over the pond.

I think I've heard good things about L'oreal and mabelline too.

If I smudge my polish I just dab my finger in remover then rub it over the surface. It smooths the top layer without removing all the polish so you can just slick on another coat to top up the colour (I got this tip from my manicurist).


----------



## Anya1976 (May 3, 2005)

sally hansen's nail chromes and magical nail polishes dry in 60 seconds i use those when painting my little cousin's nails cus they always smudge their nails if i don't lol


----------



## keaLoha (May 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* sally hansen's nail chromes and magical nail polishes dry in 60 seconds i use those when painting my little cousin's nails cus they always smudge their nails if i don't lol I tried this once &amp; have to agree it works pretty well.
Also check out WnW's quick-drying topper. It's in a n/p bottle, but is a dark blue liquid that you place over your top coat. I'm not sure of the proper name, but it works pretty well.


----------

